
Ask HN: Good, experienced engineer but suck at interviews. Looking for a coach - throwaway13000
I am an experienced engineer(10+) working as software engineer.<p>I know all the CS basics and concepts. I can 80% of the puzzles&#x2F;coding
questions in interviews. But I have few blindspots that I am hoping to
use a coach for.  As I am not a beginner, most online portals are not useful for me. I want to use my time efficiently.<p>If you guys know anybody who can coach an experienced engineer, let me know. I will probably need a time commitment of 1-2 hours per week from you. I am happy to pay for the service.<p>All you have to mostly do is curate a few questions in my weak areas and pester me to solve them.<p>Something like youneedaboss.com but for software engineering interviews.<p>Please let me know how I can contact you. If you have experience hiring people before, it is even better!<p>My contact is in the profile.
======
odomojuli
I'll leave a comment here in case anyone else is curious:

Hi, I'm a mathematician. I've made some hiring puzzles and problems. I didn't
think it was particularly useful heuristic for hiring a good programmer, so
when I stopped feeling like it was a fun project I did not continue.

I hire, I get hired. I do this often, I know what people want to think they
see, aaand what they think they want to see. Big difference.

More than happy to mentor anyone taking on these problems or getting through
the interview process. They're not that different in my experience from math
olympiads or Putnam problems in a computer science flavor. An entire industry
has risen overnight to acquiesce to the demand in the form of books, courses,
tutors and schools. You can try all of these, and you will learn to 100% the
test and successfully get the job you've always wanted. Cool.

That's not what I'm offering. I'm here to teach you how to study, how to
manage your time, and how to learn how to learn to do these problems so you
don't need me or the test. When I feel like administering one of these
problems, sometimes I want to know how they handle themselves. Whiteboard
quizzes do not tell me anything about a person's humanity, character or soul.
100% is disappointing to me. It ultimately betrays that programming is
something they regard as a preptest. The 100% people are guilty of premature
optimization which is the root of all evil. I'd prefer someone who can't
whiteboard for their life but has ample examples of "dirty" code that I can
read and play with. The 100% people do not seem like the people who take
failure, rejection or mistakes very gladly.

Please reach out to me if this sounds interesting to you. I'd love to take on
a few students. Doesn't matter how much experience you have, we are all always
learning something new about technology.

Contact: info@odomojuli.com

~~~
throwaway13000
Thanks for the comment. I somehow missed it when you responded. I will reply
to you offline.

I agree with your assessment of entire industry being born overnight. But
given that just passing these tests gives $100K+ bump in salary, I think its
kind of expected.

